

Practical guide to using Gnus with Gmail - lelf
http://blog.binchen.org/posts/notes-on-using-gnus.html

======
616c
I would love to use Gnus (I currently use mutt but increasingly love all
things Emacs). The problem seems that memory baloons with even small modest
maildirs, where mutt does as well but the memory consumption was far less by
comparison. Also, the imap layer seemed quite slow.

I know this is anecdotal. But does anyone else know have counter experiences
or tweaking recommendations? I sync maildirs with mbsync/isync and use
notmuch. I could use the notmuch Emacs interface as well, but it does not do
some delete operations and other things that require frequent access to raw
maildir access (notmuch indexing will not delete maildir emails, but syncs all
other flags). Mutt-kz (mutt with notmuch extensions) is pretty much my current
sweet spot.

Anyone else where I am at? It is so hard to part with the efficiency and
simplicity of mutt once you adapt.

~~~
z0r
mu4e is pretty good -
[http://www.djcbsoftware.nl/code/mu/mu4e.html](http://www.djcbsoftware.nl/code/mu/mu4e.html)

the configuration is a bit of a pain, but once you've gotten past the setup
it's a very nice way to do your email from inside emacs

~~~
616c
Funny you mention it. To be honest, I am not asking about the mail indexer
clients in this space (mu4e and notmuch.el). However, to address your concern,
mu4e had even worse memory consumption than notmuch (of course my opinion but
I tried both of them on and off for the lat few months, and I have to admit
indexing and Emacs client memory consumption notmuch was much better in my
experience).

Anyway, still need direct access to maildirs because these indexing systems do
not delete the email out of your maildirs. I need to spruce up every once in a
while.

Thanks for the recommendation though.

------
KC8ZKF
What I loved about Gnus the most was that, by default, once you read a mail
you would never see it again. You could, of course, search through read mail,
or tick the mail so it would remain visible, but doing nothing was the
equivalent of archiving on Gmail. Before Gmail came around, this was an
amazing way to handle mail.

I quit using Gnus about the time I quit reading Usenet. Gnus is too much for
just mail. And now Gmail is around, which is good enough for me.

------
msh
Wow people are still using Gnus. I think I stopped using it around around
2005. I think it was the best text only mail client but osx mail works better
for me.

What I missed most from Gnus was good search.

~~~
fulafel
Gnus HTML and inline image support is from earlier than 2005.

~~~
msh
Eh, where was I talking about that?

~~~
fulafel
"Text-only mail client"?

~~~
msh
ah sorry, I meant it more as in a non traditional GUI program.

------
myrandomcomment
I just do not understand EMACS users. Use a mail application for mail and an
editor as an editor. Look I know you can edit videos in EMACS even, but why
would you want to?

